# Tolle Einblicke bei Christian Dior Spring/Summer 2006 Paris Fashion Show x 16 (Update)



## Q (5 Jan. 2010)

thx JadoreHauteCouture und taro77


----------



## Mandalorianer (5 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Tolle Einblicke bei Christian Dior Spring/Summer 2006 Paris Fashion Show x 14*

*Echt Läkka Shooting * 

 *dir Q*


----------



## Q (14 Okt. 2011)

*Update + 2*



 

​


----------



## kingster (14 Okt. 2011)

nice nice nice


----------



## koftus89 (17 Sep. 2012)

ja, so schön. dannke.


----------

